# red tailed boas for sale lol



## shaye (Apr 14, 2010)

haha is this guy for real ??? wonder if he knows there illegal ??? haha who knows 

Classifieds : FOR SALE - RED TAIL BOAS:shock:


----------



## Kurto (Apr 14, 2010)

boas are everywhere..... see this stuff for sale all the time...


----------



## shaye (Apr 14, 2010)

Kurto said:


> boas are everywhere..... see this stuff for sale all the time...


 
yeh i see them come up all the time too but not much posting lol thats wats funny bout it


----------



## Leon1980 (Apr 21, 2010)

where are the boas?

take me to your boas!

bcc? true red tails? or just bci passed off to an uneducated public? now THAT should be illegal!


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 21, 2010)

Wheres the ad?
That link just takes you to the homepage


----------



## Leon1980 (Apr 21, 2010)

whats a boa worth?

i found a very angry and very bloody sick one in the UAE. full of mites. could not even hold it. decided on a timid corn snake instead...


----------



## shaye (Apr 24, 2010)

must of been deleted or sumfin i dont know wat they are worth im not into exotics even know i have been offered many kinds


----------



## jasethenut (Apr 24, 2010)

bloods $600-800 
balls $500-1000 
corns $180-350 
milks $400-500
king snakes $500
i was in sydney last week and got offered all the above buy sum ramdon guy in a pet shop lol
theres a lot around at the moment ..popping up all over the place even in brisbane .lol 
why buy **** like this when you can get albino d/p or bhp or sum of the best looking jungle pythons in the world right here on this sit ..
cheers the nut


----------



## shaye (Apr 27, 2010)

jasethenut said:


> bloods $600-800
> balls $500-1000
> corns $180-350
> milks $400-500
> ...



agreed


----------



## Sterlo (Apr 27, 2010)

Too many exotics too name that are available hahaha


----------



## bigi (May 2, 2010)

if there are so many around why dont the authorities crack down on these


----------



## naledge (May 2, 2010)

bigi said:


> if there are so many around why dont the authorities crack down on these


 
I suppose they don't know where all of them are, there are too many to take them all out that easy. Like cane toads, but as people's pets. Plus they'd probably need reasonable evidence to search someone's house.

Does anyone see exotic lizards around? I never hear much about them.


----------



## Rep-Style (May 18, 2010)

Albino balls $750, corns starting at $50 depending on morph, $250 for hatchy red tail boas...or corns are found in alot of paddocks for free in parts of werribee


----------



## Rep-Style (May 18, 2010)

There was a guy ages ago on gumtree advertising breeding pair of balls n breeding pair of red tails and at the bottom they wrote "no time wasters, tyre kickers or DSE"


----------



## carpetmuncher (May 18, 2010)

bigi said:


> if there are so many around why dont the authorities crack down on these



just like they do with gtp's and jags?


----------



## shaye (May 18, 2010)

I'm going werribee to get some corns to 
make some money lol I duuno why bother


----------

